# What was B.S. grinder made from?



## llarson (May 2, 2013)

Found this B.S. grinder in very poor shape [rust] at an estate sale, cleaned up and fixed up now. It was made from something, there was a diamond shaped pattern on the back of the main frame piece, where a tag of some sort had semi-protected the paint. Looked to be gray in color originally. Does anyone recognize the origin of it.


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

I need some help here... This thing looks like a perpetual motion machine -perpetual until the operator's arm wears out.


----------



## Richard King (May 2, 2013)

That's the power feed back-up device used on model BS 004.  When the power goes out you attach the universal shaft joint to the top pulley and you crank it with the interrupted hand flip technique while cranking.  It is seldom used anymore as it was replaced by the battery powered motorized drill unit BS 004.5.  I also believe you can sharpen and polish pen knives on the bottom right belt flat section.  Some also use It  to eliminated the leather strap in barber shops for sharpening straight razors.


----------



## Ray C (May 2, 2013)

So my guess was right afterall...




Richard King said:


> That's the power feed back-up device used on model BS 004. When the power goes out you attach the universal shaft joint to the top pulley and you crank it with the interrupted hand flip technique while cranking. It is seldom used anymore as it was replaced by the battery powered motorized drill unit BS 004.5. I also believe you can sharpen and polish pen knives on the bottom right belt flat section. Some also use It to eliminated the leather strap in barber shops for sharpening straight razors.


----------



## llarson (Apr 10, 2014)

It's 11 months since I asked about this thing, and now I know what it is. A camper jack adjuster likely from the '60's. In use, it's upside down from the pic. The main frame fits into a little holder on the outside tube of the camper jack, and the square head bolt registers in a piece of square tube welded to the top of the weather cap on the upper end of the  adjusting screw. "The Wizard Jack", made by Hellstar Mfg. of Wahoo, Neb. Hellstar apparently bought out several years ago. Good that the sticker is still in fairly good shape. Found one at a mine in southern Ore., while visiting the kids who are winter caretakers at the mine. Lots of old and abandoned stuff there.


----------

